# Clinton report 10/19/09



## 252Life (Sep 17, 2004)

Paddled a short trip from Liv/Avon to Yates. Put in when it was a balmy 45degrees. It warmed up and the float was very nice. No wet exits!!! alwaya a plus. The water was down but I didn't have to get out once. Just make sure you read the deepest part of the run. Thats not to say I didn't get stuck a couple of times but a little scoochy scoochy is all it took. With a stop and the low levels it took us a little shy of 2 hours. Get out there and enjoy.


----------

